# Walking at heel



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice on how to get a vizsla to walk at heel without pulling? She works well on a 5m lead but is very impatient when kept in close.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

use a word and snap there leash stay on pavement less likley to act like a scent hound.once they get that try the grass again but be wary its like training all over again.mine still pull in the grass on the streets its all good they need to be verbally reminded once we get into the grass i have to brothers at seven and a half months old not an easy chore


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been doing some heel trainging around the back yard and this goes really well. But when you go off the property I guess the nose takes over and she has to smell everything. I was pretty strict on her this morning during a walk and I can see her responding. They do learn quick.

I am training her to point deer so usually also walk her on a long lead. This is going really well. She just isn't so keen on staying at my side.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

they are scent hounds so instincts are tough to overcome.does take 100%of your effort.mine want to be the leaders they often run off leash so it is a change for them to be tethered


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess I am trying to acheive 2 things. Be a good suburban dog (95% of the time) and a gun dog as well.

Perserverance...


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

where there is a will there is a way but that's exactly what you are trying to do.a hound is a hound these are not bichon freis.no lap dogs nor toy dogs these are 100% energy wraped into skin


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Went for a real long walk this morning. Going well. It is spring here and there are lots of junenile birds leaving the nest so in the last couple of days V has taken to casing them. After having a run around a big empty field she chased a Thrush right up to the highway edge! I have been training her to sit by the road edge which she did and then came back on a LOUD Come command.

I guess I should start giving her a good telling off for chasing as I can't see this being very good for hunting (or anything else) when I start on that in a couple of months time.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

we got wet and muddy today its fall hear.yes sir one of mine was chaseing a bird today its nice to see them run so fast .just pushing bushes out of there way to get at that bird.life is good


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you do any hunting with your dogs?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

no i dont really hunt birds just turkeys i will hunt rabbit after deer season we will see how that goes


----------

